
Sorry, Immunity to Covid-19 Won't Be Like a Superpower - pmoriarty
https://www.wired.com/story/sorry-immunity-to-covid-19-wont-be-like-a-superpower/
======
rnernento
This article is basically just saying we don't know enough to be certain how
long immunity will last. It's packaging zero new information under a
clickbaity title.

